# A Lace knitted Cowl--Diamonds in the Waves Cowl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This delightfully cozy cowl is knitted with sport weight yarn, from the bottom up. This is a lovely, easy to knit neck warmer that is loose fitting, yet very warm to wear. You use larger circular needles for the beginning, then, change to smaller needles, while actually knitting side to side instead of in the round. This gives you a fuller shaped cowl that settles warmly around your neck, yet isnt too bulky at the top, near your face. The cowl begins with the ever-lovely feather and fan pattern stitch, the border is continued with the eyelet pattern rows. Next, the center is knitted with a mini-diamond pattern that could easily be lengthened or shortened as desired. You then continue with another section of eyelet row patterning, and you finish it off with more of the feather and fan stitch pattern, and then seamed up the back. There are written directions as well as a chart for the diamond stitch.

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS: About 14 deep x 32 in circumference at the bottom and 26in circumference at the top, unblocked.
YARN: Sport Weight yarn, about 400 yards. Sample was knit with 2 balls KnitPicks Brava Sport; color--cornflower; 100% Premium Acrylic; 273 yards/100grams.
NEEDLES AND NOTIONS: 2--24 circular needles sizes-- U.S. 8, and U.S 5. Yarn/tapestry needle for sewing and weaving in ends.

You can purchase this pattern for $3.99 from Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy with Paypal.
Here are some links to find the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-in-the-waves-cowl

http://www.etsy.com/listing/156921290/diamonds-in-the-waves-cowl


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous!!! as always!!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: and another :thumbup: for your shawl


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love to see a picture of it being worn by a person if possible! I love the design!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So very very pretty. Great design.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I love all the different textures created by the different stitch patterns.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cowl :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another great design, love your colors!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the colour and great texture too!xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, as all your work is


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

nice cowl


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Very beautiful


thanks! it was fun to design!


----------

